# Pissed off beyond belief!



## b-nads

Got on the Canadiantirecenter ticket site today at 10 to 10 to get tickets for the Garth Brooks concert. Waited on hold on phone and an online virtual waiting room for about an hour and a half to get tickets (my parents are big fans and planned to drive out from Labrador to go to the show). I finally got through on the website and hung up the phone. Had 4 tickets for Saturday's show in basket and website screwed up in mid check-out...angry a bit. Refreshed and got right back in, managed to get 4 more tickets for Saturday - two spit pairs, but good enough. Go to check out - same f'n thing!!! Absolutely ridiculous. Got back on phone, waited another hour, while still trying to access website, which wasn't working at that point - get through on phone at 12:15, only to be told - SOLD OUT. Waste of a morning...took morning off for this - could have done something more enjoyable and less harmful to the blood pressure than screw around on this.

Rant over...Holy Shit, where's the Tylenol!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

The ticket buying experience has been getting worse and worse over the past 10 years. its a major problem industry wide and apparently nobody wants to do anything about it


----------



## JBFairthorne

Rather amazing that it's so tough considering the ridiculous prices for the tickets.


----------



## rollingdam

Just noticed this on Kijiji Ottawa-http://www.kijiji.ca/v-artists-musicians/ottawa/garth-brooks-saturday-april-2nd-ottawa/1134671325


----------



## Kerry Brown

Same thing with Adele tickets. My wife is a big fan. I was going to surprise her. Went online ten minutes before they went on sale. Got into the waiting room immediately when sales opened. Stuck in waiting room for about forty minutes. They were sold out by the time I got to the purchase tickets screen.


----------



## b-nads

Yup - it sucks. What bugs me is that the system crapped out on me twice while I was purchasing...computer was in mortal danger on the second go-round. Ah well.

My aunt managed to get tickets for my parents, so it's not a total loss...I'm sure they'll enjoy it.


----------



## R.S.Fraser Sr.

GuitarsCanada said it is " _a major problem industry wide and apparently nobody wants to do anything about it_".
Yes, and yes - and why would they be concerned about doing something about it?, since the house always gets sold
anyway.(while you are on hold or fighting with the poor website).


----------



## amagras

rollingdam said:


> Just noticed this on Kijiji Ottawa-http://www.kijiji.ca/v-artists-musicians/ottawa/garth-brooks-saturday-april-2nd-ottawa/1134671325


I was going to suggest kijiji as well


----------



## Budda

I am fairly sure a lot of people (scalpers especially?) use bot programs that will automatically go in and buy X number of tickets for any given event. Not sure how you'd get in on that, but it may be worth looking into?


----------



## ezcomes

Holy crap...you see the price of the VIP tickets??


----------



## b-nads

Yup - insane.


----------



## Guest

Wait till after the concert. Then you can watch it on YT from everyone
who records it as apposed to actually watching the show. lol.


----------



## Lola

Is there a meet and greet? I know that Iron Maiden has a meet and greet with the band and the tickets are $2500! That's crazy!! Just buying a ticket for good seats is insane! Have to get a small bank loan! Section 118 $350. I wanted those seats but someone put their foot down and say no way! I will leave the rest up to your imagination! lol


----------



## zontar

Some people believe the issues are so the scalpers can get them--or that the scalpers are the ones causing the issues.

I won tickets to Weird Al--paid a few bucks for parking.

Very entertaining show...

Don't know if I'd have gone if I had to pay for them myself--and the tickets wouldn't have been as good either if I had bought them


----------



## b-nads

B6 the number of tickets that have popped up already in kijiji, stub hub and gottix I'd say scalping is a major part.

What pisses me off so much is I gave up a morning of pay and sat on a phone and computer for 2 hours, only to have the capital tickets site screw up on me twice wile I was checking out.


----------



## mhammer

Kinda makes a person nostalgic for skipping school so you could camp out overnight and wait in line, eh?


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Hmmm, let me see if I remember my last concert ticket buying experience.

I heard about the show on the radio and where tickets were available.
I went to that place and bought the tickets
I put the tickets in my wallet until the show date.

and all this technology is supposed to make life easier? For who?


----------



## ezcomes

Lola said:


> Is there a meet and greet? I know that Iron Maiden has a meet and greet with the band and the tickets are $2500! That's crazy!! Just buying a ticket for good seats is insane! Have to get a small bank loan! Section 118 $350. I wanted those seats but someone put their foot down and say no way! I will leave the rest up to your imagination! lol


Yep...two tiers of vip meet n greet...$2500 and $3500

Insane...but people pay it


----------



## Milkman

I feel your pain man. I was looking at getting a couple of seats to the June 29 Peter Gabriel / Sting show in Toronto.

To get the seats I would want, it's simply out of my budget.

I'm willing to spend a grand on a memorable evening of music dining and .....hotel activities with my beautiful wife.

I can't justfy much more than that and I figure I'd be into $2500 for decent seats, a hotel and a nice dinner.

There's no appeal to me to simply be there in the room. If I have to watch the big screens to see details I'd much rather stay home with a concert DVD.

I understand inflation, but whe I consider that I saw Frank Zappa for around $20, Supertramp for $15 back in the day......


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Is there a meet and greet? I know that Iron Maiden has a meet and greet with the band and the tickets are $2500! That's crazy!! Just buying a ticket for good seats is insane! Have to get a small bank loan! Section 118 $350. I wanted those seats but someone put their foot down and say no way! I will leave the rest up to your imagination! lol


Just wondering Lola, how much would you pay for good seats and a meet and greet for acdc?


----------



## Electraglide

Jim DaddyO said:


> Hmmm, let me see if I remember my last concert ticket buying experience.
> 
> I heard about the show on the radio and where tickets were available.
> I went to that place and bought the tickets
> I put the tickets in my wallet until the show date.
> 
> and all this technology is supposed to make life easier? For who?


Last concert I heard about I went to the Ticketmaster outlet in town and bought the tickets. They sit on the fridge. For xmas the wife's son bought her tickets to a singer she likes. Went to where the event is going to happen and bought the tickets after they came on sale. Nice thing about being my age now is that the people and groups we go to see play casinos and it's pay at the door at reasonable prices. Including a room for the night, diner and breakfast, the show and 300 for the slots the last show the wife and I went to was under $500 for everything.


----------



## High/Deaf

IGN last week was about $70/pr. No parking costs. I was 10' away from them. Coulda heard 'em without a PA (although the venue has a wonderful Meyer system). You've never heard of 'em, but it was a wonderful show. I'm thinking about the Ian Thornley concert this spring, again <$100/pr.

I happily live without the arena/stadium shows. Too much money. Too far away. Too crappy sound quality. Too many people. Too much hassle.

For those VIP tix, I'd buy a kick-arse AV system ($4k), a concert DVD or 4 ($100) and still have money left over for a spa date or a night on the coast. I think my GF would take that any day of the week.


----------



## kyuquot

Oh man, that blows. Brent, you should ask Fingers about his Sting / Peter Gabriel fiasco... the website picked him over and he ended up with 2 sets of 4 tickets to the tune of nearly a grand! Btw, if there is anyone in the Mtl/ Ottawa area who needs a set for that show, I know where you can get them...


----------



## Krelf

I just don't bother. I haven't been to a concert nor an NHL game for many years. They're not worth the money and I hope in a few years a lot of other people will start to see the light as well.

I really wish people would come to their senses and realise how the music promoters and sports magnates are laughing at us all the way to the bank! I think deep down they hold their patrons in contempt.


----------



## Milkman

High/Deaf said:


> IGN last week was about $70/pr. No parking costs. I was 10' away from them. Coulda heard 'em without a PA (although the venue has a wonderful Meyer system). You've never heard of 'em, but it was a wonderful show. I'm thinking about the Ian Thornley concert this spring, again <$100/pr.
> 
> I happily live without the arena/stadium shows. Too much money. Too far away. Too crappy sound quality. Too many people. Too much hassle.
> 
> For those VIP tix, I'd buy a kick-arse AV system ($4k), a concert DVD or 4 ($100) and still have money left over for a spa date or a night on the coast. I think my GF would take that any day of the week.


Who is IGN please?


----------



## High/Deaf

IGN is International Guitar Night. Started by Brian Gore, and fingerstyle guitarist from Northern Cali. A quartet that combined, draws much better than any one of them would alone (which is probably much of the motivation behind it). They played solo, duets and as a quartet a few times. Each player had his own thing going on from Lula Reinhardt, Django's great-great nephew to Mike Dawes, who plays a bit in the style of Tommy Emmanuel or our own Don Alder. They are obviously good friends and had some funny personal moments on stage as well (the German really hated talking or announcing songs - and they made sure he got lots of chances to do it). 

My g/f bought the tickets - she's much smarter than me, although I usually have better taste (I picked her and she only picked me.....).

http://www.internationalguitarnight.com/

I enjoyed and would recommend it to anyone who is into eclectic acoustic music.


----------



## keithb7

Yes tickets prices are beyond my threshold too. I can afford them, but I just won't pay the insane prices. I have a very small list of performers I will pay to see live. My personal faves. It's a very short list. I suppose as music becomes more pirated, revenue through music sales dries up. Now everybody in the music industry seems to get paid through live performance ticket prices. Back in the day if you had one big hit, many people bought your entire album for $7 or $10. That was back in 1986. Today you buy 1 song on iTunes for $1.29. Lots of people in the industry gotta be hurting. Maybe live shows are the cash cow today.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> Just wondering Lola, how much would you pay for good seats and a meet and greet for acdc?


$2500-$3000! Yup I would do that in a heartbeat! Wouldn't even think twice about it! I would pick Angus's brain on technique and make goo goo eyes at Cliff Williams! I love Cliff Williams! A silver fox!


----------



## Lola

I don't go to concerts very often! Before AC/DC September 10 2015, I saw Van Halen Mar 17 2012! Before that the last concert I saw was Deep Purple at the Opera House! I stopped going to concerts all together before that! Now that I am older and wiser and have more of a disposable income I am going to a few more, like Iron Maiden! I know I will probably never have the opportunity to see them again so a couple of hundred $ or more is good for me! But I would pay anything(within reason) for a meet and greet with AC/DC!


----------



## Guitar101

Lola said:


> Now that I am older and wiser and have more of a *disposable income* I am going to a few more, like Iron Maiden!


After being retired for 12 years, I had to Google the definition of "disposable income" to see if I had any. After reading the definition, I still don't know. Weird!

_*Disposable income* is total personal *income* minus personal current taxes. In national accounts definitions, personal *income* minus personal current taxes equals *disposable* personal *income*._


----------



## guitarman2

b-nads said:


> Got on the Canadiantirecenter ticket site today at 10 to 10 to get tickets for the Garth Brooks concert. Waited on hold on phone and an online virtual waiting room for about an hour and a half to get tickets (my parents are big fans and planned to drive out from Labrador to go to the show). I finally got through on the website and hung up the phone. Had 4 tickets for Saturday's show in basket and website screwed up in mid check-out...angry a bit. Refreshed and got right back in, managed to get 4 more tickets for Saturday - two spit pairs, but good enough. Go to check out - same f'n thing!!! Absolutely ridiculous. Got back on phone, waited another hour, while still trying to access website, which wasn't working at that point - get through on phone at 12:15, only to be told - SOLD OUT. Waste of a morning...took morning off for this - could have done something more enjoyable and less harmful to the blood pressure than screw around on this.
> 
> Rant over...Holy Shit, where's the Tylenol!


I told my wife to go ahead and grab tickets for Garth at Copps (can't remember what its called now) in Hamilton. Since her and I are completely uneducated about the current ticket buying experience she had a girl at work help her and we pretty easily got a pair of tickets for some fairly good seats. And these tickets weren't expensive either.
I'm not really in to the concert thing as I don't like crowds but my wife loves it. She usually goes to concerts with friends and probably does 2 or 3 major ones a year. The last concert I went to was Brad Paisley about 5 years ago.


----------



## jimmythegeek

Lola said:


> I don't go to concerts very often! Before AC/DC September 10 2015, I saw Van Halen Mar 17 2012! Before that the last concert I saw was Deep Purple at the Opera House! I stopped going to concerts all together before that! Now that I am older and wiser and have more of a disposable income I am going to a few more, like Iron Maiden! I know I will probably never have the opportunity to see them again so a couple of hundred $ or more is good for me! But I would pay anything(within reason) for a meet and greet with AC/DC!


Maiden are brilliant live. Enjoy the show!


----------



## Lola

I desperately want to hear Run to the hills! What an amazing song and such an iconic band!


----------



## fretboard

Tour starts in Florida in a couple days - don't imagine they'll change the set list up so you should know if Run To The Hills made the cut or not shortly.


----------



## Lola

They have their own plane? Wow! That's very cool!


----------



## Guest

Guess who's the pilot.

edit; Sky Pilot came on the radio just as I posted this. lol.


----------



## fretboard

A buddy just pulled a pair of row 4 centre floors on TM for tonight's Who show. Says he tossed back row 19 & row 10 before these came up. 

Roger's 72nd birthday today as well.


----------

